# Removing Grease From Stoves and Hoods



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I have kind of let my grown son do most of my cooking lately. He is a good cook, only thing is that he is a "greasy" cook. He is considered "slow" but can live on his own with no problems. The only thing is that while he has been staying with us (till he finds another house) we have found that he cleans the stove, but not underneath the top where the burners are. It has accumulated grease build up in a short time. I mainly use Dawn for greasy stuff, but is there something else that you all know would work better (or easier)?


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

I've found that Ammonia is a great grease cutter. Also, a mixture of Dawn and vinger might work.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Ammonia is great for degreasing.

I make a spray cleaner for the kitchen that is 3oz ammonia, 3oz rubbing alcohol, and a generous sqirt of dawn in a spray bottle filled the rest of the way with water. It cleans, degreases, disinfects, and is streak free.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Thank you for answering so quickly! I have all of them in my pantry right now. I will go find a spray bottle and keep it close by. Thanks again!


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

If they re the removable type burner, I use boiling water alone. never fails.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

There is a product called AWESOME that is wonderful on grease! started finding it in our local dollar store, and recently found it in Kmart. 

you spray it on directly or can be cut. when you spray it on the cabinets, you can see the grease just running down! 

it really IS AWESOME!


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

I just used Goo Gone on my stove stop which does not have (and none of the generic will fit) the little silver plates that fit under the burners. I have major burnt on grease buildup. I would spray it, let it soak for several hours and come back to it and scrub with a scrubby and scrape with a butter knife. It looks soooo much better. I hate the smell of the chemicals but leaving it sit and leaving the room let the worst of the odors dissapate before I started really working at it. It took me several days to get it to what I would call acceptable - still not "perfectly" clean though. My hands can only take so much scrubbing at a time before they start to cramp up and I have to take a break.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Could you just spray oven cleaner on it?


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks for the responses. I will try some of them.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I ;pve 409--spray it on let it sit a few minutes, and it is great on grease. I also run my burner pans through the dishwasher occasionally.

Jewel, isn't Goo Gone highly flamable? Or maybe it is Goof Off that is flamable.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

There is a product named Grease Lightning that is wonderful on hoods.

DH, sweetheart that he is, took ours down today and I cleaned it inside and out with that product! I then followed it up with vinegar to make it sparkle!


----------



## Lauri (Sep 20, 2008)

Simply Green.

I have come to the conclusion that apartment dwellers wake up one morning, look around and say "Darlin, this place is a mess, let's move" 

The grease build up in some of these places have been terrible. On the top of the cabinets can sometimes be worse. Can you say....grease mixed with dust....ugh.

Friend gave me the suggestion of simple green.........I've never looked back.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Lauri said:


> Simply Green.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that apartment dwellers wake up one morning, look around and say "Darlin, this place is a mess, let's move"
> 
> ...


I like it too, but the scent gives me a headache!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Tinker said:


> I ;pve 409--spray it on let it sit a few minutes, and it is great on grease. I also run my burner pans through the dishwasher occasionally.
> 
> Jewel, isn't Goo Gone highly flamable? Or maybe it is Goof Off that is flamable.


Goo Gone is "combustible" - did a little refresher on the difference from flamable: What is the Difference Between Flammable and Combustible Liquids?


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

Like the other poster said, Greased Lightning is the best. We used it to clean trucks when we were on the road. I keep a bottle of it, mixed half and half with water for cleaning in the kitchen. It's good for anything that has grease on it. The grease just wipes away.


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

I didn't turn the stove on when it was sitting on it and I washed it all off with water several times to get any residue so starting a fire wasn't a concern. It also worked outstandingly (is that a word?) on the dog "grease" on the carpets where the dog would scratch his rear on the wooden edge of our bed frame (waterbed) NOTHING else had touched it and I figured I had nothing to lose by trying it at that point. :banana: I now have actually clean looking carpet in my bedroom for the first time in years. I sprayed it on, scrubbed at it a bit with a rag, spayed it with plain water from my carpet steamer and sucked up the nasty results with the machine - I repeated this several times with the plain water to make sure there was no residue to attract dirt back to it.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I love Simple Green, too. However, I also know that ammonia/water is an _excellent_ grease cutter.
I suppose it comes down to which one is the stinkiest.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I pulled the stove out last week and was horrified at the greasy gunk on the outside of the oven (it's been a couple of years). Tried Murphy's and AWESOME; they only smeared the gunk. Went online and found this recipe:

1/2 c. Baking Soda
2 T. Dish detergent (I used Palmolive)
Water

Mix the soda and detergent then add just enough water to make a thick paste.....like a thick pancake batter. For really tough jobs, brush on and allow to sit for 10-20 mins. 

I was absolutely amazed how well it worked! Most of the gunk simply wiped off. I had a plastic scraper that I used to get the little stubborn bits off. My stove looks brand new!

Makes a great non-toxic oven cleaner, too.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Ardie/WI said:


> I like it too, but the scent gives me a headache!


Have you tried the orange Simple Green?

Its found at Home Depot and smells a ton better

~ Mrs Whodunit


----------



## marsharini (Dec 31, 2011)

Txsteader said:


> I pulled the stove out last week and was horrified at the greasy gunk on the outside of the oven (it's been a couple of years). Tried Murphy's and AWESOME; they only smeared the gunk. Went online and found this recipe:
> 
> 1/2 c. Baking Soda
> 2 T. Dish detergent (I used Palmolive)
> ...



I just wanted to say I tried this last night on the stubborn grease film on my stove and it worked wonderfully. I didn't want to use anything really abrasive since my stove is black and shows the scratches; I just made this paste, smeared it on with my finger, waited a couple minutes and my stove shines! So simple, yet effective.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I use a combination of Ivory liquid, hot water, couple ounces of vodka and about six ounces of tomato juice. Mix the vodka and mater juice in a glass, set to one side. Then fix a pan of water with a healthy dose of Ivory liquid, sip the mater juice while you wash the greasy stuff.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I use a combination of Ivory liquid, hot water, couple ounces of vodka and about six ounces of tomato juice. Mix the vodka and mater juice in a glass, set to one side. Then fix a pan of water with a healthy dose of Ivory liquid, sip the mater juice while you wash the greasy stuff.


Then do you rinse and repeat?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Halleluyia! I will try it!


----------



## KeepingItAtHome (Jun 17, 2013)

I use lemon juice and Dr. Bronners diluted in a spray bottle. If it's really cooked on I'll make a paste with the lemon juice, Dr B's and baking soda and let it sit for a few hours, go back and it can usually be wiped up with a sponge.


----------

